# Paph. haynaldianum



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2014)

The plant is getting to multiple growths now. I counted 5 so far. I'm hoping for multiple spikes next time. The flower looks pretty fairly large for the species. 









My hand as a scale..


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2014)

That's really a nice one. What is the NS? Mine's in bloom now, also, which I haven't measured yet.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> That's really a nice one. What is the NS? Mine's in bloom now, also, which I haven't measured yet.



It's 17cm across natural span. Vertical span is 11 cm and the pouch is 5cm.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 3, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## annab (Apr 3, 2014)

questa è la grande bellezza,thanks for sharing with us.
Anna


----------



## polyantha (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks pretty close to a lowii if you ask me. Very nice plant and awesome culture! Low flower count but the growth probably is not as big as the one in the foreground? Good size btw


----------



## Secundino (Apr 3, 2014)

Very appealing, and a great culture - a healthy plant! Well done!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone.



polyantha said:


> Looks pretty close to a lowii if you ask me. Very nice plant and awesome culture! Low flower count but the growth probably is not as big as the one in the foreground? Good size btw



Yes the growth in the foreground is larger than the blooming growth. I haynaldianum is a smaller plant than lowii? Apparently not in this case. Yes the flower count is not the best of this clone. This is the second blooming because the first blooming growth blasted when it was shipped to me. It seems like it is a fast growing clone though.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 3, 2014)

NICE well grown, flowered haynaldianum! That's my guess, but could be wrong.
Haynaldianums are classified as large, lowii medium-large. H blooms Jan.-Mar. L blooms Apr.-June, so ???


----------



## emydura (Apr 3, 2014)

That' a wonderful clone. Great size and shape and excellent colour. I like the dorsal in particular. The flower looks huge. A way above average clone.

Personally I can't see this resembling lowii. Just looks a like a standard haynaldianum.


----------



## atlantis (Apr 3, 2014)

As I told you before... really eye-catching even for a lowii lover as me 

Aside from the beautiful huge flowers, the plant deserves special mention (as always happens with yours). 

Congrats for both plant and flowers.

BTW: It seems a straight haynaldianum for me too.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2014)

Sure looks like haynaldianum to me. for.me.lowii become HUGE monster.plants
I am growing a flask of haynaldianum but i was always under the misapprehension that they grow smaller than lowii. I guess I'll have to make space.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments.



emydura said:


> That' a wonderful clone. Great size and shape and excellent colour. I like the dorsal in particular. The flower looks huge. A way above average clone.
> 
> Personally I can't see this resembling lowii. Just looks a like a standard haynaldianum.



That's what I thought. But I have never seen a lot of haynaldianum in flower. In fact, I have only seen one in bloom. A huge plant with 20+ growths when I was in the Philippines and that one is the same size as a lowii flower. 

Anyways, I have no doubt of the identity of the plants as the stami and the dorsal looks like a haynaldianum. Also, the cross is Paph. haynaldianum x sib Orchid Inn' x 'Jackie' AM/AOS


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful through and through!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 3, 2014)

I was just going to ask the cross but you beat me to it. I have one of this cross too, just starting 2nd growth. Hope it blooms as nice as yours! Beautiful flowers


----------



## polyantha (Apr 4, 2014)

atlantis said:


> BTW: It seems a straight haynaldianum for me too.



Yes of course it is a straight haynaldianum. But the flower dimensions of lowiis I have seen compared to haynaldianums were bigger. That is what I meant. But I have to say that I don´t have lowiis or haynaldianums, so I am not an expert...


----------



## Trithor (Apr 5, 2014)

This breeding line has turned out some very good clones. Nicely marked clone, great size and marvellous colour!
(With those dorsal markings it would be highly unlikely to be anything other than a superior haynaldianum)
You and Dot should swap pollen and sibling your plants, they are both stunners and the kids should grow up fine!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2014)

Doesn't look like lowii to me! 
Nice color form of haynaldianum. I am looking for the brown-red color form. There's always room for more orchids!!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Doesn't look like lowii to me!
> Nice color form of haynaldianum. I am looking for the brown-red color form. There's always room for more orchids!!



Yeah, I am looking for that one too. Golamco calls it var. laurae.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2014)

*A little update before the flower fades*

A photo update with all 3 flowers open. 



Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr



Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr



Paph. haynaldianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

is that an Orchid Inn cross? the one they go the AQ on? either way it's awesome.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2014)

The cross is Paph. haynaldianum x sib Orchid Inn' x 'Jackie' AM/AOS. It lacks the flower count but good shape and great size.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

i believe that's the cross that got the AQ.


----------



## Spaph (Apr 13, 2014)

Just spectacular with all three open!


----------



## atlantis (Apr 13, 2014)

Spaph said:


> Just spectacular with all three open!



Agreed.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 14, 2014)

I love it! Well grown...maybe mine will bloom soon.


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant!


----------

